# His Tail keeps breaking?



## NDreptile (Jan 22, 2008)

So this is the second time now. I have a red that is about six months old now. His tail has bent off twice now about the last 1/4 inch or so not much more but I am trying to figure out why. I won't see anything wrong then the next day i have gone to take him out of his cage and he well have it bent over and a couple days later it will break off. Any ideas as to why. I was wondering if it could be happening from tail whipping (it is never extreme but just a small amount if he doesnt want to come out of his cage) or if i am not seeing him completly shed on his tail... it is a completly black tip and always seems to be dark.


----------



## COWHER (Jan 22, 2008)

pics?


----------



## NDreptile (Jan 22, 2008)

It happened over the weekend and i didn't take pics sorry, Next time something happens that i don't understand or want help with i will try to grab the camera first thing


----------



## COWHER (Jan 22, 2008)

well it would help us to actually see the issue instead of being forced to ask a million questions to help. hmmm My tegu has tail whipped the wall pretty hard in the past and his tail is fine. ???? maybe its stuck shed? I don't know for sure because I never had this issue.. :imso


----------



## erk (Jan 22, 2008)

NDreptile,

What is your setup like? What kind of uv light, enclosure size and temps, diet, vitamins, and the like? If you post that info, I'm sure that one of the more experienced keepers can help you out.


----------



## NDreptile (Jan 22, 2008)

I will have to look for sure when i get home as i am at school right now.


----------



## snakehandler (Jan 22, 2008)

if its dark it could be necrotic. if its an old shed check next time and put calendula emulsion on the shed that gets stuck on the old wound.
calendula is made from the calendula flower and sold here at the pharmacie. i always have good results when a shed got stuck somewhere.


----------



## COWHER (Jan 22, 2008)

snakehandler said:


> if its dark it could be necrotic. if its an old shed check next time and put calendula emulsion on the shed that gets stuck on the old wound.
> calendula is made from the calendula flower and sold here at the pharmacie. i always have good results when a shed got stuck somewhere.



<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.florahealth.com/NR/rdonlyres/C1D54BAA-C874-4278-ABA7-1990208FFBC3/2781/Flax1.jpg">http://www.florahealth.com/NR/rdonlyres ... /Flax1.jpg</a><!-- m -->


----------



## snakehandler (Jan 22, 2008)

its not the same i use but it could work the same way. old shed always comes off within an hour. it can also heal small wounds.


----------



## COWHER (Jan 22, 2008)

good to know snakehandler thanks :-D


----------



## KoreanDeathKid (Jan 29, 2008)

bah, my little red's tail tip came off during a shed, it looks like something is growing over it tho, possibly regeneration


----------



## angelrose (Jan 29, 2008)

can you get that Flax/Calendula here :?:


----------



## COWHER (Jan 29, 2008)

angelrose said:


> can you get that Flax/Calendula here :?:[/quote
> 
> i think so... look at health food stores and vitamin shops and places like that.. I found it here in Massachusetts...


----------



## snakehandler (Jan 29, 2008)

When i use it on snakes i aplly it on remaining shed and then put the snake for a few hours in a damp environment.


----------



## angelrose (Jan 29, 2008)

COWHER why all the quotes around my name and question
that's not your ususal
are you making fun


----------



## PuffDragon (Jan 30, 2008)

angelrose said:


> COWHER why all the quotes around my name and question
> that's not your ususal
> are you making fun


He was trying to quote you like this, but the ending ] got cut out so it didn't show up correctly.


----------

